# results with phenibut?



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm thinking of going on this. I read that you build up a tolerance to this easily, so perhaps I can work out a schedule of going on it for a couple of weeks, and then off it for a week. I was wondering, what dosages did you take, and was it effective in treating anxiety?

I don't know if it's available OTC in Canada.


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

> I bought some phenibut powder online and tried it out. I found it quit pleasurable like xanax but without feeling retarted. But I felt totally relaxed and euphoric almost like heroin or opium. The effects lasted for like 15 hours. Also it took about 4 hours to totally kick in.


I found this report on Erowid.

Anyone that tried phenibut before can confirm this? 4 hours to totally kick in and an effect lasting 15 hours?


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

I have some Phenibut but have yet to try it - still doing research into it. The problem with the quote is it doesn't say what the dosage was. I think if you take say 250-500mg the effect will last around 5 hours and you should begin to feel its effects after around 2 hours. Different dosages seem to give different "kick-in" times and the higher the dose the longer the effects last. But with Phenibut, more is not always better, so it's best to be cautious and start low, I know I will.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Initially around 1.5g was a good dose for me. After awhile I reached an equilibrium dose of around 3.2g. Tolerance didn't seem to be too much of an issue at that point.

If you buy in bulk you are going to want to cap this stuff, trust me. I drank 4g of this in around a liter of water, and it tasted like pure vomit.


----------



## clobberthefour (Feb 26, 2008)

i've been taking phenibut for the last week and a half. 300 mg a day. i noticed good results with the things i only have a little trouble with (going out to public places, eating in public, etc.) and no results with the tougher things (public speaking)


----------



## andrewcubbie (Jun 9, 2007)

I've tried phenibut at many different doses. It either did nothing or made me incredibly dizzy to the point where I can't see or stand up. Which sucks, because I hear how great it is :-\


----------

